# A concert aria, polonaise for piano and variations on theme by Mozart



## Aramis

Though I'm not going to get back to active posting yet I came back to get some feedback on stuff I'm working on. I was forced to do so - just imagine what one feels when he looks for some comments on his sketches and after turning to real life fellow for it he hears that _"it sounds like music for scene where Janosik (our equivalent of Robin Hood) meets his girl, it's like XVIIth century romanticism (!), because in XVIIth century the world wasn't all about procreation so it can be therefore called romanticism"_. 

So I thought that it will serve me better to turn back to TC, even if I never got much feedback here it was still better than this XVIIth century romanticism stuff.

The works I wrote/I'm writing since my last visit:

*LA:*

A silly concert-aria a'la waltz, for soprano and orchestra, my priority right now:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fkrety-ski-walc

It's written for words "I don't know that you're talking about... I don't think I have to explain it to you" so you don't have to follow the lyrics. What you get here is all to "I don't know... about" part. I'm quite satisfied with the second violins in first bars, pretty well done THANK YOU JOHN. It's in A major, btw.

*LA:*

A polonaise for piano in G sharp minor:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fno-c

I'm quite fond of it, though the middle part has serious weaknesess.

*LA:*

Finally, the variations on Cherubino's aria from Nozze di Figaro, for piano and small orchestra:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fvariations-on-voi-che-sapete

I just started them and wrote, as you can hear, eee... three and half of variations. I don't know if I will take it any further.

Feel free to request scores and kaczores.


----------



## kv466

Aramiiiiiiiis!!! okay, i'll go listen to your stuff now and get back with you...just nice to see you (!)

'ican'tplaychopinetude'


ok, so for me the aria is okay but I know that you can somehow make it a little more,...don't know, just to me it could use a little more color and is a little empty.

your polonaise I liked very much and the only thing I can say that could use some work is what you pointed out yourself,...that mid section seems a little flat and I think it's because of the left hand; I know it ain't easy but maybe you can work in another change in there altogether...still, a cool piece.

as for the variations, I sure hope you decide to continue...I liked them a lot and could certainly sit back and slooshy a few more.

Listening to Włosy mocarza now...good stuff, bud...good to see you around.


----------



## Aramis

Ooookay, thanks for the commentary. As for aria being "empty", it is indeed, in some way. This aria is my mad scene. There is no plot as there is no opera so it's very special mad scene, it's mad scene where it's not opera character going mad but the composer - I don't try to express something concrete there, just make it showpiece sparkling with coloratura + there is pretty creepy intrigue behind it all. 

I think I'll eventually give up the middle part of polonaise and leave the A part which satisfies me completely as a short prelude.

Włosy mocarza (which finally became part of larger piece) and the polonaise was rejected by geezer who claimed that they have "mistakes" in melody (what?), harmony and form and can not be performed in philharmonic but I think he couldn't dig them and that's all, now I'm going to send them the aria after I finish it.


----------



## kv466

Mistakes in the melody, eh...(seriously,...what??)...ah, well...enjoyed listening to your other stuff, brother...


----------



## Klavierspieler

Mistakes in melody my foot! Sounds fine to me.

Score is officially requested for the polonaise...


----------



## Aramis

Klavierspieler said:


> Score is officially requested for the polonaise...


Here you go, John:


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Good polonaise, However needs fixes. The Polonaise didn't brought me joy.. only sadness, looks like you are afraid of Dynamics  Good song, Its fine compared to any polonaises here might be one of the best. 
:/ PLZ GOD fix those harmonies and Dynamics.


----------



## Aramis

WHY IS NOBODY DELIGHTED WITH MY ARIA

Here it is taken further, few bars before instrumental reprise lack the accompaniment but there are some awesome glissandos:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fkrety-ski-walc-1

HMMM


----------



## Aramis

__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fwals
 - that is good, Conan, that is good


----------



## Klavierspieler

Aramis said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fwals
> - that is good, Conan, that is good


I don't get 0:55, John. It sounds totally random and out of place.


----------



## Aramis

It is the same motive as at 0:46 with the addition of glissandos, timpani and crash cymbals. There would be nothing out of place in repeating it and the weird effects I've added are meant to be grotesque, something like in Mahler scherzos.


----------



## Aramis

I've added instrumental introduction to the aria. I don't know why it reminds me of Puccini. I mean the introduction. Anyway eeee, so, then I DON'T THINK THE DYNAMICS IN THE PLAYBACK GIVE JUSTICE TO THE PLANNED ELEMENT OF SURPRISE, the crescendos are not well "played", also the difference between piano (oboe/clarinet unisono) and forte fortissimo (winds/trumept/pizzicato chords and cello motive) is surprisingly little.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fwals-1


----------



## violadude

Klavierspieler said:


> I don't get 0:55, John. It sounds totally random and out of place.


I thought that was the best part.


----------



## Aramis

They performed Verdi's Stride la Vampa in concert recently. It assured me they can't reject my piece.

I dare all musicologists of the world to prove that this poor biscuit is in any way better or richer than my piece:






I DARE YOU

I DARE YOU

I DOUBLE DARE YOU MUADAFYAKAA


----------



## Ravellian

I am delighted with your aria, Aramis. It sounds like the soundtrack to a circusy Tim Burton film!


----------



## Aramis

Very well, that's how it should sound like.

I've made some changes in the piece but it's all only manuscript right now - my Finale free time passed away. I've used all versions from 2008 to 2011, each per free 31 days until they all expired one after another. I hope it will be performed on 11 of next monts. If it won't be I'M, YOU KNOW, SORT OF LOST.


----------

